# Bedposts



## Richard Findley (16 Feb 2011)

Hi all,

Here's an interesting one you might find interesting!

I had a client come to me asking me to make some posts for a 4 poster he has plans for. No problem says I, as always!! I showed him some designs from a couple of my design books:







Hi chose 1206, or similar (sorry it's upside down!!) so I got some AW Oak in and got it glued up, as per my recent article in Woodturning Magazine and much like those Sapele posts I showed recently. Made from 2" thick Oak and glued up, then cut down to 3" square and planned up square.

I turned them with a join because although I have a long bed lathe (1500mm) its not long enough because these were 2200mm!!! To give proportions, the top section was 300mm long and the bottom 500mm with the turned area at 1400mm.

Here are some pictures (sorry, no WIP photos!)

Me and the finished articles:






Without my ugly mug in the shot!!






Close up of the joint detail:






And the other detail:






Top detail:






And the bottom:






The customer was happy and has promised pictures of the finished bed although these photos of the finished articles rarely seem to materialise unfortunatly!!

I hope you have enjoyed looking at these. Questions and comments welcome as always!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## cambournepete (16 Feb 2011)

You're 'opeless at this copy-spindle-turning lark aren't you?  

They look really good - no wonder the customer was happy!


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Feb 2011)

Hmm, I think the central beads on the 2nd from the left are a bit larger than the others Richard....just kidding. I still stand in awe of your copying skills. I am dreading someone asking me to do something like that as like you I have difficulty in turning work down LOL. 

pete


----------



## Dodge (16 Feb 2011)

Cracking work Richard. If ever you need access to a large lathe t prevent jointing up I have one that doesn't get alot of use - Can turn up to 9' length with 24" capacity over bed.

Rog


----------



## skeetoids (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Richard,

These are by far your best pieces to date IMHO. You have continually turned out perfect pieces of the highest calibre and standard.

You're providing the customer with what they want but keeping a great tradition of not only woodturning but spindleturning alive.

I think it's prefectly fine that you don't turn artistic bowls or hollow forms. Who needs to when you're already creating art in your own way.

As for copyturning, well, I for one think that it is a greater skill due to the discipline involved. Not many people on here could turn 4 bed posts as accurately and beautifully as you. There's no way I could do it and doubt many others could either.

Anyway, enough of my compliments, don't want your ego getting bigger than those posts :lol: 

I do hope you and your family are well, can't be easy turning for a living with a young child too.

Hats of to your Sir, you make me proud to be a 30'something :lol: 

Take care,

Lee.


----------



## richburrow (17 Feb 2011)

Quality work, they look perfect!!!!
Shame the owner is going to spoil them with all the notches


----------



## The Shark (17 Feb 2011)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Paul.J (17 Feb 2011)

Superb work Richard =D>


----------



## loz (17 Feb 2011)

Nice work Richard,

The beads leaning on the pummel is lovely work


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Feb 2011)

They look really good Richard


----------



## stevebuk (17 Feb 2011)

Wouldn't expect to see anything less than perfect from you Richard, and you never fail, well done mate..


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2011)

Turning with finesse, such repeated accuracy defines the standard for hand turned work. 
To be able to match turn such components as a norm. and in a timescale consistent with earning a sensible living shows an ability we hobby turners can only dream about.


----------



## The Shark (17 Feb 2011)

CHJ":39o5ans7 said:


> Turning with finesse, such repeated accuracy defines the standard for hand turned work.
> To be able to match turn such components as a norm. and in a timescale consistent with earning a sensible living shows an ability we hobby turners can only dream about.



I have to agree wholeheartedly with Chas here.

Initially I struggled to get the finer points of woodturning over to Richard, but we persevered, and I think he is getting there now, don't you? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (20 Feb 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words.

I don't think I'll ever be a millionaire from turning but then if I wanted to get rich I'd go and be a banker or something.... Yawn!!! I enjoy what I do and I think that counts for a lot.

Malc, you're a great teacher :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## skeetoids (20 Feb 2011)

You're a millionaire to us!  :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (20 Feb 2011)

Please send a cheque or postal order to:

Richard Findley.....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Richard


----------



## skeetoids (20 Feb 2011)

HILARIOUS - i'm unemployed at present so I think you meant Mr L R Sneddon? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

